# where is the best place to get parts?



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

im usually an electrical kind of guy but lately pneumatic stuff has started to interest me. where could i get my hands on a few solenoids and such to get started and just get myself acquainted with them?


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

You can usually find a good selection of pneumatic cylinders on eBay but if you want stuff to work straight off with little hassle, go to monsterguts.com - they sell kits and are very knowledgable.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Frightprops has a bigger selection. Both have great stuff though. Check 'em both out.


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

TheBoneYardBargins or Fright Props


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

cool thanks guys i might buy one of the kits from either site just to mess around and see what kind of ideas come to mind!


----------



## Thisaintmayberry (Aug 23, 2010)

*One of my favorites*

http://www.automationdirect.com/adc/Shopping/Catalog/Pneumatic_Components/Pneumatic_Accessories


----------



## Spooky Dave (May 12, 2011)

Hey Bigant, I thought I'd mention one more place. evilusions.com. Only problem is, their website crashed earlier this year and they haven't been able to rebuild it. Not sure why. But they did have a good selection at decent prices.

One other thought. I actually do like eBay for finding cylinders, but I always buy my solenoids and fittings straight from a supplier. They seem harder to find, at least, harder to find and know you're getting exactly what you want. With cylinders, it's a lot more straightforward.

Pneumatics are tons of fun! You'll probably find yourself a new addiction once you dip your toes in. Good luck!


----------

